# Heeeeeeeeelp



## khalil3010 (9 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

ياريت لو في حدا يدلني عن أماكن بيع المكونات مثل تكسابون, سلفونيك اسيد, تايلوز ........ في جدة السعودية :18: :11:​


----------



## ستيم كار (10 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
موجود في الشركة العربية للسلفونات المحدوده

جدة ت 022681515 

ام التايلوز انا اعاني منه لانه لايوجد لكن اذا وجدته اعطني خبر
اخوك علي الحربي


----------



## khalil3010 (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك أخي و جزاك الله كل خير


----------

